
40 Years of Data Suggests Three Myths About Globalization - foolrush
https://hbr.org/2018/03/40-years-of-data-suggests-3-myths-about-globalization
======
kennethh
The most important thing must be that most people and especially the poorest
are getting a better way of life and all the numbers show that they do. The
number of people who live on under 1.9$ a day have decreased a lot the last 30
years, [https://utopiayouarestandinginit.com/tag/global-
poverty/](https://utopiayouarestandinginit.com/tag/global-poverty/)

100% equality usually means most people have nothing. Inequality seems to
follow The Pareto Principle, [https://www.pragcap.com/the-pareto-principle-
and-wealth-ineq...](https://www.pragcap.com/the-pareto-principle-and-wealth-
inequality/)

I myself had trouble understanding it, but if one make the thought experiment
that all wealth in the world would be distributed evenly. After 10-20 years
most likely a Pareto distribution would occur one again but of course with
some different winners and loosers.

------
isabelc
Data is finally showing what anyone who's lived 40 years in what is now called
a "sanctuary city" in the US, already knows and witnessed: that globalization
leads to higher inequality.

